# 
,             .       11  2012,              (3 ):
1. 
2. 
3.
4.         
5.  
6.    (    )
7.   
8. 
    ,      ,               , ..   ,      . 
     ,   ?

----------


## Linsy

**, 
   .  1  2012         14-.  1  2012  14-          .    . 
      .   :yes:

----------


## ks@n

?     ?   ..  

    ,            ))

----------


## .

*Linsy*,

----------

> *Linsy*,


      ?

----------


## .

,   .

----------

> ,   .


             ,      ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

,       .

----------

,   !

----------


## alexstrel

/           ?

----------


## .

21.03.1991 N 943-1
"    "

----------


## alexstrel

.    ,    /       ,      ?       ,       .

----------


## .

> ,    /       ,


    .    .     .   6 ,    ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

?

----------


## alexstrel

*.*,            ,      .

----------


## .

> ?


.         ( - ,        ?   ?),         :Smilie: 
        ,   ,       ?    ?

----------


## GH

: :
1.         ?
2.-          ?
3.-    ...        ....        ?
.

----------


## .

* GH*, ,               .

----------


## alexstrel

> .         ( - ,        ?   ?),        
>         ,   ,       ?    ?


     ,       .    ,          ,       .      .

           ,       ?

----------


## SidWilson

,     .       .    .
,     -  10    .
   -  Z-   .      .        -     .




> ,       ?


        .    ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

.     ,    .    .      ,      .

   ,       -  ?
         -      .        .
  -        .
         .
    ,    ,        30 000  50 000    .

----------


## SidWilson

> 30 000  50 000    .


   ????




> ,       -  ?
>          -      .        .
>   -        .


          .    .




> .


 26

----------


## .

*SidWilson*,   .      54-

----------


## SidWilson

,   .

----------


## 0219

> 11  2012,


,    ,           ...        ,    ,   ...   -    ...      !        ,    ?  ,    ...

----------


## .

> 


  ?   -   ,     . ,       .                .
 , ,    54-   .      ,

----------


## SidWilson

> ?   -   ,     . ,       .                .
>  , ,    54-   .      ,


,       . 54-     ,  7-   .        .
             . 19.4    .       ,   -   .  -     ,        .




> ,    ,           ...        ,    ,   ...   -    ...      !        ,    ?  ,    ...


,   .     ,    -    .
    ,     -    ,           ,  .          . 
   ,     ,   ,  .  ,      .

      (   )    .
     -   ,       .
        (   )       - , .     .     "".

      ,         .

   .  -  .      ,      "".     -     -     .

----------


## .

*SidWilson*,      , ?  :Frown:   :Frown:         . 
         54-     ,       , , ,   .      ,   .         ,

----------


## alexstrel

> ,       . 54-     ,  7-   .        .
>              . 19.4    .       ,   -   .  -     ,        .


             ?
      .

----------


## 0219

> .  -  .      ,      "".     -     -     .


SidWilson,     !   (  )       ...   ,          :Smilie:                     .       ...    - 11   !        ...

----------


## alexstrel

> .  -  .      ,      "".     -     -     .


   -       ?

----------


## SidWilson

> . 
>          54-     ,       , , ,   .      ,   .         ,


      54-   "  " -    .         .      24-  ,      ,             .    294-,      ,       , ,           . ,  .     ,    ,           . 
 ,    :        -    ,        19.4    . 




> -       ?


   ,     .       .   ??

----------


## alexstrel

> ,     .       .   ??


        ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,


       ,   ,   ?         ?   :Frown:

----------


## SidWilson

alexstrel,     .
      ,    .    .

----------


## alexstrel

*SidWilson*,       ?

  ,  ,   .

----------


## 0219

> 11  2012,


  89   "  ".  :
1.       ( )      ( )  .
2.    ( )            ,          .
3.              .
4.           .

  -, -,         .   ,     :      (    ) ,    -        ,          , ..     ,                  ,     .  - . ,  ,   ,   ..        .

----------


## 0219

> -        ,


  ,    -      ,       -  , ..              .   101.2.               .

----------


## SidWilson

-           "  ".     .

alexstrel -       .  ,     ,  ,    ,     ""  . -  ,     .

----------


## 0219

,      ... , ,  11          .      ,           -,      -       .   ,  !!!   :Smilie: )

----------


## .

* 0219*,       .         .      .          ,    .

----------

> -           "  ".     .


SidWilson,    ,     ?    ...

----------


## 0219

> * 0219*


?     :
"      11  2012,   "

----------


## 0219

> * 0219*,       .         .      .


,  ,         .     ,      ,  ,           . ...     .    -        ...

----------


## .

* 0219*,     ,     ? 




> -        ...


      .     ,        .    .
      .  ,     ,         ,     .         .

----------


## 0219

> , ..   ,      .


,      .,     ,         31.12.2008 N 154.
.1.2.    ,       ,        .

.1.4.           ,     .                ()      .            .

..       , ,     .       31 .

----------


## 0219

> * 0219*,     ,     ?


  :Smilie:     ,         ...




> * 0219* ,     ,         ,     .


        -    ...

----------


## .

> -    ...


         ,       54-.            :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

> alexstrel -       .  ,     ,  ,    ,     ""  . -  ,     .


     ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## 0219

> ,       54-.


  :Smilie:     ,    ,             ... ,             -        ...        ,       -     .  ,   ,      (           , ..    ),                 ...     ,     -  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ...


 .    ?     .         .     ,    .
        ,     40 .

----------


## 0219

> ,    ,     ,      .


    ,      ... alexstrel      ,     .      ,       alexstrel...

----------


## alexstrel

> ,    ,             ... ,             -        ...        ,       -     .  ,   ,      (           , ..    ),                 ...     ,     -


     ,      , ..               .

----------

> ,   .


!        ???

----------


## alexstrel

,     .

----------


## 0219

> !        ???


   ,         :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

12  2011 . N 373-




1.1.      ,       ,  ,       (     ),     ,      ( -  ),   ,        ( -  ).

         ,   ,    ( -  )   ,       ,        .

      .

,    =  ,   =>

----------


## .

.

----------

?    - ,        11        .      ( )             . .        ()   .    . 373-   .  01,01,2012  ..            !          .             -        .        01,01,2012. , ..         .        . .  -   ,   .

----------

:

  ,   ,       ,   ,    .
    ???
        ,     .

----------


## .

> !


 -  ?            




> 11        .


         ,    .

----------

,             : 

           " ",                (    ,    ).

----------


## SidWilson

-     ,         .    .

----------

> ?    - ,        11


  .  ,       -          ...   1   11  2012.   .    .   -   01.01.2012  ,         .     ,    ,             .           .   ..   .        ... .        .           ,    ,              .       .      .

----------


## .

> ,    ,


 ,   .            ?       ,    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## GH

> :
>     ???
>         ,     .


   :  ,..     .      ,  .    ,   .

----------


## 2011

> .  ,       -          ...   1   11  2012.   .    .   -   01.01.2012  ,         .     ,    ,             .           .   ..   .        ... .        .           ,    ,              .       .      .



           ? 
      ?      ?     ?

----------


## .

*2011*,        ,     
      .

----------


## 2011

,      .             :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*2011*,         .   ,  .

----------


## -

..     .       , :)      ,   ; )       ,     ,   ; )   ,         ,      (    )?      - ? ,      ?           .    . ,     .    -        ...

----------


## GH

:  .    ,-    .       .. ,   ,  .          ..  ..,:  .,  ,     ,    :  ...       .
 -,     (     ):    ,..   .,  :   .  :yes:

----------

> 


.
        ?
        "".      2012   . 
 .

----------


## LVC

.

 - ,          (      ),    ,      .
  ,         .       2  ,           ,  ,         01   . 

  ,      .       .   : "       ",         .

        ?   ?

----------


## 2508

?
  ?
,   ,                    -   2012               .
     2 ?   ?

----------


## LVC

,   . 

   16  17 ,            22 .     2  ,         (      ).

   ,        ,      -    .         (  ).           ,   .              17 . 
  ,   - ..... ,    . 

 ,   -?             .     .

----------

